
Verizon: Our Apps Aren’t About Taking Over The Phone — It’s About “Choice” - mgrouchy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/21/verizon-v-cast-apps/
======
iamdave
How about a choice about buying a premium app Android Phone, or a bare Android
Phone so I can put what I want on it?

How about a choice about being treated like a hyper-consumerist customer who
buys buys buys versus a consumer who wants a piece of technology to wants to
use it the way he wants to?

How about a choice of getting a device that works with the features the
developers built into it instead of locking me out of my purchase, and billing
me to use every little feature?

How about _actually_ giving me a choice and not just saying you are?

Oh wait, you're Verizon.

